# Looking for a Good Pun based on Medieval Banking



## J Q Kaiser (May 27, 2018)

I am trying to come up with a good name for a banking firm in my epic fantasy parody story. So far the best I have is _Trial by Balance_. I feel like there must be better puns I am missing but my knowledge of old world banking being limited, I can't find them. And Googling medieval banking isn't quite doing the trick. Any suggestions for words or concepts to build off of? Or even puns that come to mind for you?


----------



## Corwynn (Jun 3, 2018)

Perhaps something about double entry? Double entry bookkeeping revolutionised the banking world. It was developed during the middle ages (or the early Renaissance, I forget), so it would be a hot new invention possibly worth bragging about.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 4, 2018)

Bank comes from banca, which means bench, as in the moneychanger's bench. Not sure what you can do with that, but there it is.

For something really obscure, try _Fully Reliable Bardi._ Or, _Bardi & Peruzzi_ _Guaranteed Banking_.  Bardi and Peruzzi were the most spectacular banking failure of the Middle Ages.

It would be fun to play off usury, but that's so specifically Christian, that may be out of bounds.

It's a stumper. Not a lot of hilarity in the banking world.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 4, 2018)

skip.knox said:


> Bank comes from banca,


How about "Fourth Shilling Banca" - a play on three shilling banco (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treskilling_Yellow)?


----------

